# Sterling Wanting To Rid Of Dunleavy?



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> Duties may be clipped
> Several NBA sources said the Clippers are quietly considering relieving coach/general manager Mike Dunleavy of his GM duties and bringing in someone else. Rumored candidates include former Heat GM Randy Pfund, a former Lakers coach, and ex-Lakers and Grizzlies GM and Hall of Famer Jerry West. If a new GM is brought in, Dunleavy would be expected to remain as coach in large part because he is under contract until 2011. The Clippers have a long list of talent - Baron Davis, Eric Gordon, Al Thornton, Zach Randolph, Marcus Camby, Chris Kaman - but have been one of the NBA's most disappointing teams this season. As of Friday, the Clippers had lost 193 man-games to injuries and illness, while using 29 starting lineups this season. Dunleavy, who was hired in 2003, is the third-longest-tenured coach in the NBA behind Utah's Jerry Sloan and San Antonio's Gregg Popovich. Dunleavy and Davis, who signed a five-year, $65 million contract during the offseason, haven't always seen eye-to-eye this season.


Boston Globe


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

qross1fan said:


> Boston Globe


Stupid Sterling. Relieving him of the GM duties while leaving him as the coach due to his contract? The only reasonable thing in my opinion is, since he don't want just to fire him at all, keep him as the GM while hiring another coach.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers need to relieve him of his coaching duties. As for GM I don't mind him in that position as long as he is not the coach.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Not sure if West would accept if he cannot bring in a coach of his choosing. West may have suggested Randy, who may need to work. In that case, nothing will change; Dumbleavy will still be in a position to micromanage the new GM --- he did it with Baylor.


If West is not brought in to be the 'hatchet' man, then things will remain the same for next season. And fans can go back to discussing who to trade, who to draft! That vicious cycle we're in of consistently going nowhere but always hopeful with our ongoing rebuilding efforts.

Didn't DTS say he was pleased with Dumbleavy?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I believe so but what he probably was thinking is that he is pleased not to fire Dunleavy and hire someone else because it would save him money.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Weasel said:


> I believe so but what he probably was thinking is that he is pleased not to fire Dunleavy and hire someone else because it would save him money.


hahaha ... you're probably right. And, at one point I refused to believe this guy was that stingy. After experiencing him this year ... I accept it. Anyone that would live through this and accept it, or blame it on the players has to be color-blinded (green).


----------

